

Modular CNC Controller Board Based on LPC1768 Cortex-M3 Chip: Aakar BrainBoard - monicaphalswal
http://aakar3dp.in/aakar_brainboard/

======
tlb
Can you explain how it's different from or better than the RepRap Rumba?

